# An Apiary Tyro........



## muggins73 (Apr 26, 2010)

Greetings folks!

I am seriously looking into starting a very small scale bee keeping operation on my property in Portland, TN, which is located about 30 minutes north of Nashville, and about 20 minutes south of Bowling Green, KY.

My wife and I own about 5 acres, of which 2 acres is a peach orchard. I am curious as to where would be the most appropriate place for the hives, as I also thought about placing them either somewhere near or within the orchard, or in the center of 4 apple trees, which sit on the border of the peach orchard.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much!

Paul


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There is no perfect place, but there are ceartain things that are helpful:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#locating


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Once you're finished reading everything on Michael Bush's site, check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum: lots of good info covering the basics.

Also, join a local club:
http://www.tnbeekeepers.org/locals.htm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Bees are industrious creatures. They will find all the blooms on your property. They will also go to the neighboring areas just as readily. Whether your trees are 50 or 500 feet away does not matter to the workers. Place the hive where it will not be flooded or exposed to too much wind. Full sun is best for reducing small hive beetles. Full shade is best for raising fungus like chalkbrood that will kill the hive.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I found this site helpful to read-->

http://basicbeekeeping.blogspot.com/2007/09/lesson-one-in-beekeeping-introduction.html

Bees fly in a 3 mile radius so i would face the hive in a easterly direction and make sure its in a place of easy access to make it more convenient for yourself. Sunny areas like already suggested are best, sometimes alil shade at the end of the day wouldnt hurt either in my opinion! Sounds like you mentioned a nice spot already, right in the middle of all of them fruit trees! I have 2 hives facing east and the 2 peach trees,2 pear trees,apple tree, bing cherry tree and plum tree are on the North side of the hives with my garage directly behind the hives about 10-15 feet for easy access! Good Luck!!


----------



## muggins73 (Apr 26, 2010)

Dear Honeybeekeeper,

Thank you so much for the reply, as well as the very helpful info. I meant to ask about another location when I wrote my first post, and forgot, so I will ask it now.

We have a fenced in area which used to be the run for our dogs, (which are now deceased) which is right off of our back porch. I thought about putting the hives there just for convenience's sake, but do you think that would be too close to the house?

Thanks again for all of the great information!


----------

